# Mode modem / Iphone 3G / IOS 4.2.1 et Free Mobile



## Karamazow (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Depuis iOS 3.0 le mode Modem est sensé être disponible sur l'iPhone 3G.

Cependant le partage de connexion n'est pas disponible dans les réglages de mon iPhone.

Est-ce que vous avez réussi à le configurer sur votre téléphone ?

Quelle est la version "Carrier" de Free chez vous ?

Moi c'est la version 9.0.

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Karamazow (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

En fait, je me demande si le problème ne viendrait pas du fait que le téléphone n'a encore pas réussi à capter les antennes de Free.

En effet, depuis que la SIM est activée (lundi matin), dans les réseaux disponibles le nom du réseau d'Orange manque à l'appel. 

Ce qui signifie que le téléphone est connecté au réseau de Free, via les antennes d'Orange.

Pour info je suis en plein centre de Lyon, à côté de La Part Dieu.

Est-ce que d'autres iPhone users avec Free sont dans mon cas sur Lyon ?


----------



## Karamazow (20 Janvier 2012)

Bon ben je continue à m'auto-répondre...

Ce soir l'iPhone est toujours avec son "Carrier 9.0", alors même que chez MacGé on annonce passer de "Carrier 11.0" à "Carrier 11.1".

Quelqu'un peut'il m'expliquer ?


----------



## Karamazow (21 Janvier 2012)

Ca y est j'ai résolu mon problème !

En fait, Apple a diffusé une mise à jour des informations des opérateurs pour inclure Free. Cette mise à jour est diffusée par Apple automatiquement pour les appareils fonctionnant avec iOS 5.0 et supérieur. 

Cette mise à jour permet entre autres le partage de connexion, fonction qui m'intéresse particulièrement avec Free !

Par contre avec les appareils fonctionnant avec iOS 3 et iOS 4 (comme mon iPhone 3G), la mise à jour des infos de l'opérateur ne se fait pas automatiquement.

Pour effectuer la mise à jour, il faut faire une petite opération manuelle avec votre Mac, puis connecter l'appareil.

Voici la procédure très simple pour ceux qui sont sous MAC OSX comme moi:

1 - Récupération du fichier de configuration opérateur (fichier IPCC pour Carrier Bundle) chez apple, voici l'adresse :
http://appldnld.apple.com/iPhone/CarrierBundles/Free_fr_iPhone.ipcc
Enregistrer le fichier sur votre bureau par exemple.

2 - Paramétrer iTunes
Par défaut, les versions récentes d'iTunes ne reconnaissent plus les fichiers avec extension ipcc.
Pour modifier cela, effectuer les opérations suivantes :
a) Fermez iTunes
b) ouvrez le Terminal depuis le répertoire "Utilitaires" situé dans les "Applications"
c) Entrez la ligne de commande suivante à l'invite du Terminal:


```
defaults write com.apple.iTunes carrier-testing -bool TRUE
```

3 - Prise en compte des paramètres opérateur de free
a)Démarrer iTunes.
b)Brancher l'iPhone à l'ordinateur via usb
c)Sélectionner l'iphone dans le menu de gauche
d)Cliquer sur "Rechercher les mises à jour" en maintenant la touche Alt enfoncée.
e)Sélectionner le fichier "Free_fr_iPhone.ipcc" (qui doit se trouver sur le bureau dans notre exemple)
f)La mise à jour se fait et le tour est joué !!!

En allant dans le menu "Réglages/Général/Réseau", il n'y a même plus besoin de renseigner les données cellulaires, et l'option "Partage de connexion est présente....

Merci aux membres du forum de FreeNews qui ont trouvé la solution sous Windows, solution dont je me suis inspiré ! 

Bon freesurf !


----------



## lupinsebIII (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir karamazow,

pour que tu ne te sentes pas seul sur cette page :

et bien moi je te dis MERCI , cela fait plusieurs jours que je cherchais une solution Mac et je ne dois pas être le seul; 

Je ne sais pas trop comment tu as trouvé la solution pour l'invite de commande, encore chapeau !!!

bravo

cheers

seb


----------



## Karamazow (22 Janvier 2012)

Merci LupinSeb, ça fait plaisir !



Kara


----------



## niko34 (26 Janvier 2012)

un grand merci aussi


----------



## desportivo (31 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un iphone 3g version 4.2.1 comme vous, mais impossible avec ma carte sim free d'avoir accès aux réseaux free donc plus de téléphones...
Je n'ai pas accès aux réseau de données cellulaires et quand je suis votre solution avec itunes au moment de faire alt+ mise a jour il me mets que itunes est bien a jour et je peux donc pas ouvrir le lien téléchargé...je ne sais plus quoi faire...


----------



## Rémi94 (1 Février 2012)

Pour les utilisateur Windows :
http://www.iphone-astuces.fr/2009/06/tuto-activer-les-fichiers-ipcc-sous-itunes-82.html


----------



## Seingalt (2 Février 2012)

@Karamazow : Alors là, chapeau ! Et surtout merci : ça commençais à faire un bon moment que je cherchais une solution.


----------



## macintroll (5 Février 2012)

@Karamazow Excellent, bravo cette solution est parfaite  tu m'a sauvé mon internet mobile ! 

@desportivo : As tu activé ta SIM dans ton compte Mobile.free.fr  ?


----------



## chopin (6 Février 2012)

Merci Kara pour ces précieux conseils que j'ai suivis à la lettre (ils étaient très clairs!). J'ai donc installé ce petit fichier malin, et relancé la synchronisation, mais je n'ai toujours pas accès à la 3G, je reste résolument en Edge.  J'ai un iPhone 3G en version 4.2.1, une carte SIM de Free qui marche très bien et la dernière version d'iTunes.  Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul dans cette situation et serais très content d'avoir des éclaircissements de toi ou de quiconque d'autre qui me lise et puisse me/nous renseigner.  Merci d'avance.


----------



## chopin (7 Février 2012)

D'après ce que j'ai pu glaner sur divers forums, on a tendance à penser que ça bloque du côté d'Orange.  En fait quand je fais le Field Test je découvre que mon réseau n'est pas Free mais Orange.  Et sans doute, malgré le milliard d'euro que Free a versé à Orange, les possibilités de connexion sont-elle insuffisantes. Si ça continue longtemps je songe à quitter Free déjà et aller chez un autre opérateur.


----------



## loffice (8 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,
Malgré vos explications, je n'ai pas réussi à activer le partage de connexion sur un iphone 3g en ios 4.2.1. sous Mac par Free
Auriez-vous la gentillesse de bien vouloir m'aider par une sommes de détails...
Vous en remerciant par avance.
Dom


----------



## tomtom81 (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

oui merci encore à Karamazov , je vois bien maintenant "partage de connexion" USB ou Bluetooth sur mon iphone 3G (ios 4.2.1, free 11.1). 
A noter qu'apple dit que via bluetooth ça ne fonctionne qu'à partir de l'ios 4.3.
J'ai bien configuré en mode USB sur l'iphone et sur le mac j'ai autorisé le partage internet dans paramètres système/partage/internet.

Mais où ça se corse c'est que je ne peux pas me connecter via USB au mac (à part liaison avec itunes qui est OK): dans les préférences système/réseau, je ne vois pas ma liaison internet "connecté" (alors que je vois bien WIFI "connecté) puisque je suis en wifi avec la box.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi la liaison ethernet /usb ne se fait pas.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?

Merci.


----------



## Karamazow (11 Février 2012)

Merci *macintroll*, *chopin* et *tomtom81* pour vos réponses, content que ça vous ai servi ! 

A *loffice*, pas de problème pour t'aider: dis-moi juste où tu bloques dans la procédure, et qu'est ce qui n'apparaît pas comme prévu ? Cela me permettra de te donner les précisions utiles ! 

Pour ce qui est de l'absence de 3G, pour ma part je n'ai pas trop de soucis à Lyon pour capter ce débit, même si je n'ai pas fait de test pour vérifier le débit.

Où êtes vous situés pour info ?


----------



## strix80 (14 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

n'ayant pas encore mis à jour la procédure préconisait par Karamazow; voici ce que je constate sur un iPhone 3G passé chez Free comme opérateur:

Si "données cellulaires" sont désactivées le 3G disparaît - En haut à gauche de l'écran seul la notion Free apparaît !

Si le Wifi est supprimé, tout en restant en 3G : la messagerie et l'accès à Internet sont inaccessibles ?

En conséquence sans Wifi, l'iPhone ne sert que de téléphone ( je ne parle pas de l'accès aux photos audio et autres carnet d'adresses..) mais impossible d'utiliser 3G bien que la notion Free 3G apparaît !


Et vous ?


----------



## gg43 (16 Février 2012)

Grand merci pour ce topic, vraiment tu tiens la route, à plus........


----------



## Karamazow (16 Février 2012)

strix80 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> n'ayant pas encore mis à jour la procédure préconisait par Karamazow; voici ce que je constate sur un iPhone 3G passé chez Free comme opérateur:



Bonsoir Strix,

Je te conseille de mettre à jour ton iPhone. Cela permettra certainement de résoudre ton problème.



Kara

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h18 ----------




gg43 a dit:


> Grand merci pour ce topic, vraiment tu tiens la route, à plus........



Salut GG43,

Mais de rien. Merci à toi d'avoir fait l'effort de t'inscrire rien que pour me remercier, c'est sympa ! 



Kara


----------



## buzzer.06 (17 Février 2012)

Merci et ça marche impeccable. 

Toutefois, ne pas oublier de faire la synchro de l'iphone pour envoyer la mise à jour dans ce dernier.

Config. avant mise à jour
iPhone 3GS/16Go
OS : 4.2.1
Lieu : Menton proche frontière Italienne
Opérateur Carrier 9.0

Encore merci

Jean-Yves


----------



## vivela (17 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Je viens de m'acheter un Iphone 4S qui fonctionne sans souci en partage de connexion et vais offrir à une cousine mon ancien  Iphone 3 G
J'ai pu activer grâce à vous le partage de connexion par bluetooth alors que je ne pensais que ce n'était possible que sur le 3 GS 
Je vais être ravie de donner la solution à mes 2 enfants (28 et 26 ans)......
Encore bravo


----------



## moufrey (17 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,
Avec mon iphone 3G j'ai pratiqué la manip, itunes m'affiche qu'il fait la modif, mais termine par le code erreur "0xE8000004"
et je suis toujours privé de mode modem.
Si vous avez encore des lumières


----------



## moufrey (18 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Solution trouvée, le bout de logiciel s'était chargé incomplètement.
Bravo pour la soluce.


----------



## Frank-N-Furter (20 Février 2012)

Merci pour l'astuce


----------



## strix80 (20 Février 2012)

Karamazow a dit:


> Bonsoir Strix,
> 
> Je te conseille de mettre à jour ton iPhone. Cela permettra certainement de résoudre ton problème.
> Kara



Bonjour Kara,

mes excuses pour cette réponse si tardive;

l'iPhone 3G dipose de la version : 4.2.1 ( 8C148). Il doit être à jour.

Le fichier : "Free_fr_iPhone.ipcc " est bien installé sur le bureau.

Par contre n'ayant jamais utilisé le terminal, pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Une fois le terminal ouvert
Apparaît 2 lignes:
 Last login: Mon Feb 20 07:20:3 on console
 imac-de-p......$ ( suivi d'un petit rectangle gris debout)
Pour entrer la ligne de commande : defaults write com.apple ...TRUE
faut-il copier cette ligne  juste en-dessous ?
Puis
comment faut-il fermer ce terminal avant d'aller sur iTunes pour prendre en compte les paramètres de Free ? 

Bien à vous


----------



## freezet (21 Février 2012)

Merci Kara,
Le partage de connexion et le bluethooth étaient activés, mais rien ne marchait.
Mon ordo continuait à me proposer Freewifi.
En fait ilmanquait ce petit fichier et la manie qui va avec.
Merci


----------



## kippik999 (3 Mars 2012)

Salut, 

Tous d'abord merci pour cette solution, je viens de la faire et cela marche très bien !

sinon pour Strix80, il suffit de copier la ligne de commande dans le teminal une fois celui ci ouvert 
exemple :

```
Last login: Mon Feb 20 07:20:3 on console
 imac-de-p......$ defaults write com.apple.iTunes carrier-testing -bool TRUE
```
Ensuite tu tapes sur entrée et le fermer (cmd + Q), il faut ensuite redémarrer Itunes pour que cela soir pris en compte et que tu puisses sélectionner le fichier *.ipcc quand tu recherches les mises à jour.


----------



## strix80 (8 Mars 2012)

<Bonsoir,

Pour effectuer " Rechercher les mises à jour" + Alt, faut-il attendre la fin de la synchronisation de l'iPhone ou au début. 
Car dés que l'iPhone est branché sur la prise USB l'opération synchronisation démarre avec iTunes
et e cliquant sur 'Rechercher les mises à jour et Alt ; une fenêtre "Ouvrir" s'ouvre mais 
"Free_fr_iPhone.ippc reste grisé  ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Karamazow (8 Mars 2012)

strix80 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour effectuer " Rechercher les mises à jour" + Alt, faut-il attendre la fin de la synchronisation de l'iPhone ou au début.
> 
> Merci de votre aide



Bonsoir,

Je reviens seulement maintenant sur le forum... pas beaucoup de temps en ce moment avec ma 2ème fille de 4 semaines !

Alors pour écarter l'aléa lié à la synchro automatique de l'iPhone, je te suggère de désactiver temporairement la fonction de synchronisation automatique au branchement de l'iPhone. Dis-moi si cela t'a permis de passer l'étape ! 

A+

Kara


----------



## strix80 (8 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,

tout d'abord félicitation pour la petite fille
et  un grand merci à vous Karamazow et aussi pour les petits détails fournis par KippiK999.

Oui,c'est ok de "Courrier 9.0" c'est passé à "Free11.1" !

Me reste à tester le DATA; juste une question peut-être absurde mais cela fonctionne-t-il avec l'iPad ( 1 , 2 ou bientôt 3 ) en Wifi ?

Encore MERCI


----------



## melmar (9 Mars 2012)

desportivo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un iphone 3g version 4.2.1 comme vous, mais impossible avec ma carte sim free d'avoir accès aux réseaux free donc plus de téléphones...
> Je n'ai pas accès aux réseau de données cellulaires et quand je suis votre solution avec itunes au moment de faire alt+ mise a jour il me mets que itunes est bien a jour et je peux donc pas ouvrir le lien téléchargé...je ne sais plus quoi faire...


je suis bloquée egalement avec iphone 3GS,acheté d'occasion et SFr refuse de le desimloquer car pas acheté chez eux,pas reconnu,pas de facture(la persone qui me l'a vendu,ne l'a plus)ma ligne sfr est coupée car je suis chez free depuis le 25 février,mais sans iphone?????


----------



## strix80 (9 Mars 2012)

e suis bloquée egalement avec iphone 3GS,acheté d'occasion et SFr refuse de le desimloquer car pas acheté chez eux,pas reconnu,pas de facture(la persone qui me l'a vendu,ne l'a plus)ma ligne sfr est coupée car je suis chez free depuis le 25 février,mais sans iphone?????

Il faudrait savoir où a été acheté à l'origine l'iPhone 
Pour connaître quel opérateur l'a verrouillé.


----------



## Very Dick (10 Mars 2012)

je suis nul en terminal , merci de m'expliquer comment rentrer la ligne de code , précisément svp, j'ai fait un copier coller apparemment sans succès

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h59 ----------




Very Dick a dit:


> je suis nul en terminal , merci de m'expliquer comment rentrer la ligne de code , précisément svp, j'ai fait un copier coller apparemment sans succès



j'ai "cliqué" un peu partout(sic)   un peu au pif je l'avoue toujours est 'il que le mode partage de connexion s'affiche maintenant , merci Karamazow


----------



## Karamazow (13 Mars 2012)

Mais de rien, c'est comme cela qu'on apprend le mieux !


----------



## Aquilane (14 Mars 2012)

Mille mercis Karamazow (et félicitations pour la p'tite !). Ahlala, si tous les problèmes pouvaient se résoudre avec des explications aussi claires, la vie ressemblerait diablement au paradis !


----------



## Karamazow (18 Mars 2012)

Mais de rien Aquilaine !


----------



## sandraofmars (28 Mars 2012)

Karamazow a dit:


> Ca y est j'ai résolu mon problème !
> 
> En fait, Apple a diffusé une mise à jour des informations des opérateurs pour inclure Free. Cette mise à jour est diffusée par Apple automatiquement pour les appareils fonctionnant avec iOS 5.0 et supérieur.
> 
> ...


Un immense MERI !!! Tout a fonctionné, ça m'a pris quelques minutes seulement pour voir apparaître le partage de connexion. Je suis enfin inscrite sur ce forum que je consulte si souvent.
Reste à activer l'ethernet en 2 je sais pas trop quoi...


----------



## Karamazow (28 Mars 2012)

Mais de rien Sandra. 

Comme d'autres avant toi sur cette file de discussion, tu t'inscris pour me remercier: quelle récompense pour les quelques efforts que j'ai consenti pour trouver la solution !

A bientôt et n'hésite pas à nous solliciter sur d'autres problèmes en ouvrant une file de discussion idoine.

Kara


----------



## pousse1 (5 Avril 2012)

Un grand merci Karamazof pour tes indications.

Tout allait bien jusqu'à ce que, la recherche de mise à jour se faisant, un message d'erreur me dit "l'iphone n'a pas pu être mis à jour. Une erreur inconnue s'est produite (0XE8000004)".
Zut! On y était presque. 

J'ai le même problème que tout les utilisateurs de FreeMobile lorsqu'ils insèrent leur carte sim : plus d'accès au partage réseau.
J'ai un Iphone 3G mise à jour 4.2.1. J'ai plusieurs fois éteint l'appareil, mêmes résultats.
iTunes est à jour, version 10.6.1
Vu mon niveau, je suis désemparé. 
Auriez vous une idée de ce que je pourrais tenter? Merci


----------



## tonio987 (10 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un probleme un peu particulier avec mon iphone 3g (IOS 4.2.1 et derniere version itunes).

Dès mon passage chez FREE, j'ai modifié les parametres de données cellulaires avec les indications lues sur les différents forums. Je n'ai pas eu de probleme car j'avais déjà fait la manip avec virgin mobile 1 an auparavant (j'avais passé au moins 2 soirées à ca !).

Par contre, pas de partage de données. Depuis j'ai lu qu'il fallait charger l'ipcc de free, ce que j'ai fait, et là miracle, ca a marché. Notez que le chargement via itunes sur windows ne met pas particulierement en confiance car je charge le fichier (maj + mise à jour) et là j'ouvre l'ipcc et rien ne se passe en apparence. Sauf que le partage de reseau s'affiche (mais le parametrage des données cellulaires disparait... On ne peut pas tout avoir!). Donc le partage de données focntionne bien sauf que lorsque je redemarre mon iphone, le partage de données fonctionne toujours (testé) mais les données cellulaires sur l'iphone lui même ne fonctionne plus (comme si le parametrage n'était pas bon). J'avoue ne plus rien comprendre car internet fonctionne bien sur mon ordi (je prefere dire que le wifi et le reseau filaire de mon ordi sont bien déconnectés pour le teste au cas ou une personne du service après vente de free passe sur le forum, car cest une remarque quils pourraient bien faire  )mais plus sur le téléphone !
Apres une restauration, les choses rentrent dans l'ordre, j'ai à nouveau accès à internet sur mon téléphone mais plus de partage de réseau !

Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce probleme ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## estellestyl (28 Avril 2012)

Rémi94 a dit:


> Pour les utilisateur Windows :
> http://www.iphone-astuces.fr/2009/06/tuto-activer-les-fichiers-ipcc-sous-itunes-82.html


 

cela fait 5 à 6 fois que j'essai mais ca ne marche pas...je n'arrive pas a faire reconnaitre le fichier ipcc

quelqu'un  a réussit et peut m'expliquer la marche à suivre svp?????


----------



## Karamazow (1 Mai 2012)

Désolé Estelle, mais je ne suis pas sous windows. La procédure me semble correcte pourtant ! Patientons qu'un utilisateur Windows (si il y en a un) passe par ici !


----------



## Titom64 (6 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous !   Alors merci pour toutes ces manip.   J'ai un iphone 3g jailbreaké en ios 4.2.1  Donc pas de réglage dans les données cellulaires. J'ai donc fait la manip sur itunes pour rajouter manuellement l'opérateur Free Mobile. Je fait donc Atl+mise à jour, je charge le .ipcc et la mise à jour s'effectue.   MAIS au final rien n'a changé sur mon iphone. Pas de réseau, pas de réglage, l'opérateur est inexistant. J'ai parcouru des dixaines de forum mais pas de réponses pour ceux qui sont dans mon cas.  Il me semblai qu'il y avait un package sur cydia à charger qui réglait le souci "Fixer ultrasnow" mais rien n'y change.   Au final je me retrouve sans téléphone, il n'a plus que l'accès wifi :/ Auriez vous une solution ?  @estellestyl : quand tu cherhce ton fichier ipcc en bas à droite de la fenetre tu à un petit menu déroulant et choisi "fichier .ipcc"


----------



## Felix63 (4 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
je ressors cette discussion du tiroir car elle correspond parfaitement à mon cas iPhone 3G + iOS 4.2.1+ FreeMobile ;-)
Je viens de m'abonner à FreeMobile et cherche à transformer l'iPhone en modem pour mon MBP.
J'ai donc suivi la marche à suivre, mais l'installation du fichier ipcc me renvoit le message :
_*L'iPhone ... n'a pu être mis à jour. Lecture impossible depuis l'appareil.*_
J'ai vérifié sur la page d'aide d'Apple que tout était correct.
Si vous avez des avis, je veux bien les connaître 
Merci


----------

